# تطبيق الهندسة الصناعية للاندرويد والايفون والايباد



## HaMooooDi (28 مارس 2020)

*وصف التطبيق*
باستخدام التطبيق يمكنكم الوصول إلى منتديات الهندسة الصناعية مباشرة من جهازك المحمول وإرسال واستقبال الرسائل الخاصة وكتابة المواضيع والمشاركة في النقاشات وقراءة ونشر المقالات والمدونات ومشاهدة وتعديل الملف الشخصي الخاص بك على المنتديات والدخول للمنتديات بأي وقت من هاتفك المحمول مباشرة وتلقي الاشعارات مباشرة على هاتفك المحمول للمواضيع والمناقشات التي تهمك

Industrial Engineering Forums is a website designed to serve the public in all its categories with focus in serving the industrial engineers Using the application, you can access ienajah.com industrial engineering forums directly from your Ardroid device/iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad also Send and receive private messages, Writing topics and participating in discussions, Read and publish articles and blogs, View and modify your profile on the forums, Enter the forums at any time from your mobile phone directly, Receive notifications directly on your mobile phone for topics and discussions that interests you

*لقطات شاشة*



€â‹


*صفحة تحميل التطبيق لجميع الاجهزة *
*الايفون ، الايباد ، الايبود ، جميع الاجهزة العاملة بنظام اندرويد
اضغط هنا او على الصورة ادناه*


â€‹



​ â€‹​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 أبريل 2020)

بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الرائع .


----------

